# Big cat id



## kire1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

got this pic off of my trail cam on the property looks like a bobcat but seems to big, any help would be apreciated


[ame="http://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab5/kire1984/?action=view&current=cat.jpg"]cat.jpg picture by kire1984 - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Dog

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kire1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah thanks the mi cat dog


----------



## Frazier50 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like a bobcat to me. Look at the short stubby tail.


----------



## kire1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah thats what i thought but the lynx also has a stubby tail i just thought it was wierd theres no spots on the side and also it looks to be about 50 pounds or so..


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Bobcat. Looks like the spots may be blurred a bit due to forward motion. Cool pic!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Wall I Chasr said:


> Dog
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Dogs eat cat poop.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

18-20 lb bobcat

Lynx are grey, bobbers are brown.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

My expert opinion.....cougar!!!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like just a touch of white on the tip of the tail. Bobcat!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

lynx also have tufted ears.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Wendy is a cougar so I trust her analysis on this feline ID.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

True dat!

Sent from my LG-P925


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Bobcat


----------

